# Problème installation Xcode 3.2.6 et iOS SDK 4.3



## FuturLegend (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un soucis lors de l'installation du SDK d'Apple, lorsque je l'installe je n'ai pas XCode d'installer.
Lors de l'installation il est grisé j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?

Voici un screen lors de l'installation :






Merci d'avance 

PS : Je débute sous Mac


----------

